# FET again, and frigtnened!



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi
a little about me!!

im now wating for my AF any day now to start the train of FET, im very apprehensive, but no stranger to this site and procedure!
Nov 2006 i had first IVF, had 2 blasts implanted and gave birth to a singleton boy 2007...i am so so grateful!
2008 we had 4 blasts left so went for FET, only 2 survived, both impanted and a big BFN.
2009 we had ICSI, 1 blast implanted an BFN, we now have 3 blasts in freezer and hoping they will defrost for this go!!!!....im trying so hard not to get stressed, but just the anxiety if them thawing is kickin in!!!, we are in so much debt over the lst ICSI too if this doesnt work my only option is donor before next july when i reach 35!!

the say i may have a medicated FET this time, ( didnt Before) so would love to speak to anyone re this, success stories and advice on diet etc!!!!!maybe im fustrted as we hot jackpot first time and since 2 attempts later nothing!, when we had our follow up the consultant said we should think ourselves lucky...omg i do that but so want a sibling now too.

would love to speak

kerri xxx


----------



## lucy2013 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Kerri


Your story is almost the same as mine i have a little boy who was born Oct 07 and have problems with my tubes. We have spent so much on Treatment to we just hope and   this year will be our year.

I have 4blast in the freezer and we are looking at having a natural FET this month i am waiting also for my AF To arrive then i can book in for treatment. I am so anxious already its such a emotional rollercoaster thats for sure.

Which clinic are you at? I dont live far away i am in Cambridgeshire too.

I had a medicated FET when i was going through treatment and got My DS from it so i no it can work he was a 4cell day 3transfer too and they gave us a 15% chance of it working and it did he was born Via Csection weighing a massive 10lbs. We would so love a Brother os sister for him. 

I really   things work out for you keep in touch 

Charlie xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi charlie

omg congratulations on the fet Success, that gives me so so much hope!!!
we have spent so much money, and have lost so much because of it, we cant sell our house and now have gone down to renting a 2 bed flat, when all my friends around me are movin into their new 4 beds etc with there 2:4 family!, in what we have spent on treatment we would have no worries re house//Deposit...but i have my boy and hes priceless!

we have recently relocated back to essex, as i see u cambridgshire too!, where abouts, we were in ELY, but decided to come back here as mums here alone and just felt needed family around! !

whats the protocol for medicated
Ive had all my treatments at Herts and Essex ( Holly House), as when was referred ( damaged tubes also) we lived in essex,then decided to move 3 days after my first injection, so never told them ( nhs funded) obviously by the end it worked so it didnt matter lol), ever since we have had to pay so they dont care where we live!!!!!, ar u at bourne?

would love to hear from u again, whens yor AF due?
Hope u had a good weekend..loved the snow but its so cold, glad its melting though as been bad here!! so a little stranded!!

my Af arried in abundance on sat, o i plan to ring clinic on monday for day 21 app!!!!!!

kerri xx


----------



## lucy2013 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Kerri

We have spent so much to on treatment and had so many loans outs its been a hard few years for us since we started the treatment 4years ago. But you are right our little boy is worth all the money in the world and me and DH say we would rather have a family then a big brand new 4bed house. 

We used to be at Bourn now moved to Herts and Essex too how strange we are almost the same with our situation. I am Due my AF today so just a waiting game now. Once My AF has arrived i can book my treatment in. 

We are in Soham So not far from Ely where you used to live

When i had my medicated Cycle i started to down reg from day 21of my cycle then i started on the Prognova pills which helped Build the lining of the womb up once that was thick enough they the put them back. Its so less stressfull than a full cycle at least.

Yes i am also glad the snow has started to melt it will be a long Journey going to my app if its still full of snow so i hope it stays away now.

So good to talk to you 

Charlie xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

omg how freaky!!, both now at same clinic and i know soham as went to the spft play once or twice with a friend there, als did a childminding course at he hotel o the main roa ( thats now closed down)!!

Hope af arrives soon un, mine was sat..omg i hav called the clinic..lol best d that now lol!!!!!

i really like the staff at H&E thoug hubby hates it there!!!!, when they were holly house they were part of an old hospital, and i must say it was much warmer/cosy, homely...the new clinic havin to be modern and retro is a bit too clinical for my hubbys liking!!!!

how mad i i was still in ely, we could of met up!!, i miss the friends i mate there, but strangly so many of the mummy mtes i met due to son, all started to split with their partners, not long after babies born so it kind of broke the social circle we made...madness when its hubby and i havin all the stress, trials and tribulations of IVF that are still together ( though we ave both been married. before  !!!).
one good friend had twins too, so most people assumed he was ivf and my son would get ignored as people coooed over her two!!!!! grrrrr lol

hope u have a good week, let me know when your date is!!im hoping the meds wont be too much, as only just got enough really to pay for basic FET...thanks to the family helping us out!!!!!

hope u have a good week, im planning not to stay in one day this week, after last week..though i would rather not go to work on thursday, thats for sure!!!, only started bak workin one day a week in sept after bein off looking after son and i find it so hard to get back into work mode..do u work

speak soon charlie

kerri xxxx


----------



## lucy2013 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Kerri

Yes i am a childminder i work 4mornings a week looking after my God daughter! Its so hard having to keep having time of for app and things though do you think? Ah thats such a shame we could of met up if you still lived in Ely Our little boys are only a couple of months apart. 

I really like the herts and essex as soon as we had our 1st consultation they recomended i have some Immune blood work done which thry found out i had Slightly Raised Killer cells and they put me on a low dose of steriods last cycle i got a BFP but we lost our baby at 5weeks while i was on holiday was just a awfull time to happen i must say.

Where do you work? Least you only have one day a week thats really nice.

Charlie xxx


----------

